#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Database is very slow while opening Project

## LilyMarie

Hi all,

I have made a project in ms access that contains graphics/pictures. In that project i have added data of pictures. Now the problem is that when i generate any report of pictures or related data that contains more than 50 pages, it takes too much time to reach at last page or the next page of report.

----------


## DonkeyOte

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

